# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - LONG HAIR FUE TECHNIQUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

*ASMED CLINIC -  LONG HAIR FUE TECHNIQUE: BRIEF INFORMATION* 



- The extraction part of the surgery is performed with special punches patented by Dr.Koray, the incisions are performed by *Saphire Blades* in order not to damage original hair roots and the placement of the grafts by *KEEP (Koray Erdogan Embedding Placer)* again patented by Dr.Koray. 


-  We perform 1000 grafts in 1 day or maximum 3000 grafts in 3 consecutive days.

-  The operations are entirely performed using Long Hair FUE technique without shaving or shortening any part of the head, thus in the end of procedure there will not be any visible sign of the surgery.

-   The price for Long Hair FUE  6 euros per 1 graft all-inclusive.  

* Medical Package:*  KEEP  Saphire Blades _ Liposomal ATP Spray  Hypothermosol Grafts Solution  Low Dosage Laser Therapy (LLLT); 
*ASMED private cab for all the transfers, PRP treatment* (Platelet Rich Plasma treatment) are including to the price.

- Flight tickets and accommodation are exclusive from the offered price. 

-	For hotel we offer:  80 euros per night (Single room, 5 star Radisson Blu Asia Hotel, with discounted rate for Asmed patients)
-	95 euros per night for double room or 120 euros per night for single room at Asmed Clinic Luxury Suites inside the clinic. 

Please check the link below for video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCy2Rp-fL4Q[/QUOTE]

----------


## Koray Erdogan, MD

Please see the 2nd video below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-pYzufgVgo

----------


## Kolekalsiferol

Edit...

----------


## Kolekalsiferol

> Please see the 2nd video below:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-pYzufgVgo


 Koray Hocam merhaba, kusura bakmayın sorumu Türkçe soracağım biraz da onlar tercüme etsin  :Smile: 
Long Hair Fue yöntemiyle saçın tamamen kazıtılarak yapılan ekim arasında verimlilik bakımından bir fark var mı ? Graft sayısı ya da ücreti açısından değil sonraki süreç için soruyorum.
Yani örnekle Long Hair Fue yöntemi için gelen birine, senin saçını tamamen kazıyarak yapalım bu ekimi daha iyi olur diyeceğiniz bir durum olur mu ?

----------

